

The Benefits of a NOLS Education - rjett
http://findthepulse.com/blog/2008/09/16/the-benefits-of-a-nols-education/#more-51

======
jonas_b
Sounds a bit like the army without taking crap and doing idiot chores all day
long.

On a more serious note I genuinly believe that if not made obligatory,
everyone should be strongly encouraged to spend an extended time in the
outdoors. It's a great way to get to know other people on a profound level,
while also getting to know yourself.

In addition to the skills you learn there, the wild has a way of putting
things in perspective and instill a sense of belonging. As counter intuitive
as it may sound, you're never more in touch with mankind as when you leave it
all behind for a moment.

------
robg
I can't recommend NOLS enough. I did a month-long course after undergrad in
Australia. Take a semester off from school and do a course for credit instead.
Or, if you're out of school, find time to do a course that's as long as you
can afford. The skills you learn are innumerable - both practical and
psychological - and the views you earn are majestic.

------
JoelSutherland
Another alternative is Outward Bound. I went on a 21 day mountaineering course
in the Sierra Nevadas that was life-changing.

Having met with people who have done both, Outward Bound offers courses where
the most demanding are about the same as a NOLS course.

